# Computer won't recognize usb's



## notanewbie (Jan 20, 2009)

hey - I'll try to include all info: I run Windows XP Pro, Service Pack 2, Dell Dimension 9100. I don't really know at what point this started: I was having difficulty for the past couple months with my computer recognizing my camera or external hard drive when plugged into my front usb port. Used to be my F Drive, but then it started not recognizing that anything was there. (I would get the icon in the lower right corner, but did not show in My Computer).

So I started reading around, notice a lot of people having the same problem. Tried updating drivers, with and without original XP Pro disk, still says it cannot find the software. I have gone into Device Manager, updating drivers that way. No luck. Tried downloading drivers from Microsoft. Nothing works.

Then I read to uninstall the drivers, rebooting TWICE, then the computer will re-install them. Nope. Now I have the yellow question marks that represent my uninstalled USB's, says device is working properly, but the drivers will not install. So that's where I'm left. I have gone in and disabled the devices, rebooting, still no re-installing (i get a code 28, btw). 

I have just now installed Service Pack 3, hoping that would help - no luck. I have even checked my BIOS to see if it the USB is turned off. It is ON. 

I see so many people have this problem, yet there is no definitive answer (only the 5 cent answer that Microsoft and/or Dell gives about updating the drivers). it's impossible it just says it cannot find the software! Please help, it's ridiculous that so many people apparently have this problem, but the answer is nowhere to be found. Thanks!


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Make sure sp2 is installed. Go into device manager, remove the usb
root hub entries, all of them. Reboot, windows should find usb 2.0
and install. You cant just disable usb, you must remove the entries
in device manager. Right click each one and remove. Try using the
back panel connectors if your having problems using the front connectors.


----------



## notanewbie (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. If I uninstall all usb root hubs, how will I be able to use my mouse and/or keyboard? And I have installed SP3, should I restore to SP2? Also, do I uninstall the USB Universal Host Controllers, as well?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Go into device manager as mentioned. Open up the usb tab, right click
usb entries and remove. It will rebuild itself when restarted.


----------



## notanewbie (Jan 20, 2009)

Now my computer is dead in the water! I've rebooted more than twice, it won't let me log in because of course I uninstalled the usb root hubs, and I have no clue what to do now. Any ideas?


----------

